# how to take screenshot of a c program.



## chicha (Oct 24, 2007)

i need to take some screenshots of the out put of my project made in "c"
i have used graphics in it.
the print screen does not work, and i tried some other softwares and still it does not work.
what to do?
i will be happy if some one could help me out by tom.
thank you.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 24, 2007)

Perhaps you can try Fraps to take video from start to end and then take a still from it...

Arun


----------



## anzaan (Oct 25, 2007)

after u run the program n gt the ouput.
go to window->output
there u will find the output of ur program. copyn paste wherever u want


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 26, 2007)

Else use linux. Even a live CD. You can copy the output right off the terminal.


----------



## chicha (Oct 26, 2007)

anzaan said:
			
		

> after u run the program n gt the ouput.
> go to window->output
> there u will find the output of ur program. copyn paste wherever u want


what window output dude?
could you please elobrate.
thank you.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Oct 27, 2007)

do this  press ALT + Enter when TC is running now u will get TC in small window mode then u can take Screenshots  . I use this method


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 27, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> i need to take some screenshots of the out put of my project made in "c"
> i have used graphics in it.
> the print screen does not work, and i tried some other softwares and still it does not work.
> what to do?
> ...


 If you are using XP then its difficult. If you have 98 then simply PrintScrn and paste the output in MSPaint.


----------



## anzaan (Oct 30, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> what window output dude?
> could you please elobrate.
> thank you.


after u compile (alt+f9) and execute (ctrl+f9) ur program,
go to 
window->output
(i.e look for 'window' in the menu bar, then look for 'output' under it)
click on it u will get the output screen.

nw copy n paste the output


----------



## bluepearl (Oct 31, 2007)

the only way I hav found to do this is to use Linux liveCD
it doesnt work in XP

anzaan note this 
when u use graphics in C program it gives blank screen in Window>>Output


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2007)

bluepearl said:
			
		

> the only way I hav found to do this is to use Linux liveCD
> it doesnt work in XP
> 
> anzaan note this
> when u use graphics in C program it gives blank screen in Window>>Output



yes i hav noticed this phenomenon in XP.

And wats with linux live cd taking screenshot theory?


----------



## realmmahesh (Oct 31, 2007)

hi

tell me whether your problem is solved or not.. and if not tell me excatly you want to take a screen shot of a text matter or graphics


----------



## bluepearl (Nov 4, 2007)

A quick solution is to install Windows 98/Xp on Virtual Box
and do the print screen

If you are so much desperate for the printouts,
simply draw the things in Paintbrush !!


----------

